# Dir-Ausgabe in Datei - Umlaut Problem



## ShadowFire (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo.
Ich möchte den IOnhalt eines Verzeichnisses via DOS-Prompt in eine Datei leiten.
Das ansich stellt kein Problem dar. Nur wenn die Ausgabe Umlaute enthält, werden diese in der Ausgabedatei "verunstaltet".

Wie bekomme ich es hin, das Umlaute in der Textdatei richtig dargestellt werden?

THX im Voraus!


----------

